# Demone dei promemoria e Kontact

## Kind_of_blue

Con la nuova installazione di Gentoo ... vorrei sapere se mi posso liberare di una cosa che mi infastidisce da anni.

Ogni volta che apro Kontact ... nella tray compare anche il "demone dei promemoria" di Korganizer.

Questo è solo disattivabile, ... ma anche se disattivo compare nella tray.

Esiste un modo per toglierselo di torno?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> Con la nuova installazione di Gentoo ... vorrei sapere se mi posso liberare di una cosa che mi infastidisce da anni.
> 
> Ogni volta che apro Kontact ... nella tray compare anche il "demone dei promemoria" di Korganizer.
> 
> Questo è solo disattivabile, ... ma anche se disattivo compare nella tray.
> ...

 

se ci clicchi su col tasto destro, dovrebbe esserci una voce da deselezionare, che dice di far partire tale demone all'avvio del sistema, hai già provato ciò???

----------

## Kind_of_blue

si, ma quello serve per farlo partire all'avvio di Kde indipendentemente da Korganizer o Kontact ... ed è l'esatto opposto di quello che vorrei ottenere

----------

## crisandbea

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> si, ma quello serve per farlo partire all'avvio di Kde indipendentemente da Korganizer o Kontact ... ed è l'esatto opposto di quello che vorrei ottenere

 si ma se lo deselezioni, all'avvio non parte. quindi dovresti aver risolto il problema, ammesso che io lo abbia capito       :Laughing: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Ecco ... sei arrivato al punto del problema:

è vero all'avvio di Kde non parte ... ma poi, quando lanci Kontact o Korganizer parte pure lui ... e quindi ti ritrovi a dovere chiudere due cose nella tray invece che una.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> Ecco ... sei arrivato al punto del problema:
> 
> è vero all'avvio di Kde non parte ... ma poi, quando lanci Kontact o Korganizer parte pure lui ... e quindi ti ritrovi a dovere chiudere due cose nella tray invece che una.

 

boh forse non ho ben chiaro cosa vuoi fare, però io se disattivo Korganizer, al riavvio non parte, e quando lancio  Kontact o Korganizer oppure entrambi mi inserisce una sola icona nella tray non due.

a te ne mette due , è quello il problema???

ciauz

----------

## Kind_of_blue

si ... mi mette sempre quella di Kmail (utile per vedere se c'è posta in arrivo) ... e quella del demone delle notifiche ... che mi darebbe meno fastidio se usassi le notifiche ... ma è assolutamente inutile

----------

